# Linux Accidental Brick



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are some quick reasons why Android users should not use automated installers of debian/ubuntu/linux chroot/img file install custom device files (noting that the reason for doing this is to look cool, flash some cool tech, or just generally show off):

By using an automated installer, you put full trust into the installer, and everything it can/cannot do.

You do not learn coding/anything that is going on under the hood.

The file downloads are sometimes long, tedious, and very frustrating to watch, as long streams of error codes go flashing by.

any number of other nasty reasons.

The worst of all:

There is a sad fact about some linux installers, that they can seriously brick your device. You generally must agree to a disclaimer that you won't hold them distributor liable for any damage if you brick your device. LISTEN TO THEM!!!!!!!!! If you are not a strong user, who understands and knows how to manipulate code in case the phone goes permanently A-Wall, give it to someone that can do the job correctly. If you cannot agree with this, get rid of your shiny, new rooted android phone in favor of something that you won't care to much about if the phone bricks itself.

To illustrate the point, I tried recently before this post to install Debian/Ubuntu onto my android device, using the likes of Linux Deploy and Arch Linux Installer. Not that the apps didn't work, but it took 3 re-flash phone jigging and re-root cycles (each over 3 hours in length of continuous work) to get the installer to even work. I may be wrong, but using two different apps, and then getting the same results each time should preclude most users from even attempting the process. Besides, you can have some fun with code, as well as get more rapid tech help with your issues if you install things manually. Use debian kit, or my solution, which makes it a bit easier to install (semi-automated, on the linux/debian bash end of things). Still it is better than fully automated install.

One Caveat:

Make sure you have entered the correct code into the command line. If not, you could seriously brick your device anyway!!!!!!!!!

Be careful, be safe...

-AndrevRoot


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

That's not coding.


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

*AWOL

//edit// My bad, didn't realize this thread was a couple days old...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

I know, it may not be coding, but what other reason does anyone have to run linux on a rooted phone. Unless you are an IT professional or someone that has a real need for it in particular, the only real reason to have it is to learn about linux internals and the capabilities of hardware, such as the Galaxy Nexus Dev devices. By extension, this is then coding.

(I apologize if the original post angered anyone, I did not mean to come across as overly passionate).
-Andrevroot


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

AndrevRoot said:


> I know, it may not be coding, but what other reason does anyone have to run linux on a rooted phone. Unless you are an IT professional or someone that has a real need for it in particular, the only real reason to have it is to learn about linux internals and the capabilities of hardware, such as the Galaxy Nexus Dev devices. By extension, this is then coding.
> 
> (I apologize if the original post angered anyone, I did not mean to come across as overly passionate).
> -Andrevroot


dont sweat it.. Youll get little help/worth while replies around here unless you are part of the "elite" group. You can hit up my pm however anytime if you need. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> dont sweat it.. Youll get little help/worth while replies around here* unless you are part of the "elite" group.* You can hit up my pm however anytime if you need.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Boy are you NOT kidding about needing to be a part of that group to not get flamed for asking things.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> dont sweat it.. Youll get little help/worth while replies around here unless you are part of the "elite" group. You can hit up my pm however anytime if you need.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not everyone thinks that way in that they only help the elite group. I hate to see this impression come across.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well Tiny, you're right about that. BUT if you are in that elite group (mods,admins ect), you can flame "noobs" and people with just 1/10 less knowledge than they have and get away with it. It's been proven time and time again on here. I'm of the belief that if I have a question, I just want help figuring things out. I don't need to be blasted by the elite people (then see mods/admin "like" the post of me being blasted) for asking that question. If I took the time I could probably find 15-20 threads of this exact thing happening. No one should made to feel stupid for asking a question and it happens almost on a daily basis here. Just my thoughts but they can be backed up.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you not just use fastboot to flash back to stock Android if anything goes wrong? I thought you couldn't really brick a Nexus unless it has some hardware issues. Anyway I don't see the point in putting anything but Android on my phone. I need it to make calls and send texts and have mobile data... don't you lose all that when you flash a full version of Linux?


----------



## AndrevRoot (Aug 1, 2012)

I should have been calmer and more sedate about my comments. Though I feel some of them in the original article were appropriate, some of them certainly were not. I apologize if someone feel they were unfairly blasted. Again, I apologize, and seek to maintain fairness and polite attitude in the forum. Accept my apology, and let us maintain maturity.

As to DeeBeFour20's comment, yes you could flash back to stock, bu then you still might not get everything back that you want. This is why you always make sure to do a Nandroid backup. To your other question, you won't lose all your data, as the OS is in a standalone image file that can be edited within, as well as make/edit/save files on internal storage/root partition. This is what makes it superior to chroot, If you want to keep a standard Android OS. If you want to install a totally new Ubuntu Phone OS, see my new, sedate guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39287-ubuntu-for-android-ubuntu-phone-os-installation-instructions/.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

you think this site is bad, i've seen worse over at the hive. never seen mods and and themers and devs so quick to flame someone for a question than over at that site. some of the guys are nice and will help you out, but few and far in between.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

T1.8matt said:


> you think this site is bad, i've seen worse over at the hive. never seen mods and and themers and devs so quick to flame someone for a question than over at that site. some of the guys are nice and will help you out, but few and far in between.


I kinda take offense to that statement. Lol. I have my themer tag there and the only time I've seen that is when someone starts a thread about how much they love their Icrap on an Android website. The Hive is a place where you can go in (99% of the time) and say whatever you want and most people will just join in and keep the fun going.

Sorry for getting this thread OT so bad. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I kinda take offense to that statement. Lol. I have my themer tag there and the only time I've seen that is when someone starts a thread about how much they love their Icrap on an Android website. The Hive is a place where you can go in (99% of the time) and say whatever you want and most people will just join in and keep the fun going.
> 
> Sorry for getting this thread OT so bad. My apologies to the OP.


i've never had a problem with you, i know you from that site. but there are some that kinda go a little too far in their comments. also, sorry for being so OT also.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Uh oh.. This thread is walking a thin line mentioning the hive so much









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Hive hive hive hive hive hive
Lol


----------

